# Dhcp and pf.conf



## hac3ru (Feb 25, 2014)

Hello,

I want to add a pool to allow unknown clients to connect to the network. The problem is that they don't get access to the network. The other users which are in a database are allowed to the net and everything's good. The ones that get 192.168.14.x IP will not work. Strange thing is that the PCs get the IP from DHCP only when OS is starting. For example:
We have a Windows XP running on PC1. When I turn on the PC1, let's say it gets the IP 192.168.14.2. If I do `ipconfig /renew` it will not get a new IP address because it can't get to 192.168.0.1...
This is the dhcpd.conf file:

```
subnet 192.168.0.0 netmask 255.255.240.0 {
        option routers 192.168.0.1;
        option broadcast-address 192.168.15.255;
        option subnet-mask 255.255.240.0;
        option domain-name-servers 192.169.0.1;

pool {
     default-lease-time 600;
     max-lease-time 600;
     range 192.168.14.1 192.168.14.254;
     allow unknown-clients;
     }
}

include "/var/db/dhcpddb/dhcpd.conf"
```

The file "/var/db/dhcpddb/dhcpd.conf" is a list of hosts. 

```
host 192.168.14.220 {hardware ethernet 00:01:5c:2a:be:5c; fixed-address 192.168.14.220}
```

The pf.conf firewall is configured for the network 192.168.0.0/20 so it should apply to the 192.168.14.x IPs.
Anyone got any ideas?

Thank you in advance.

Later edit: I'm sure it's not a firewall problem. I added to dhcpd.conf:. On the PC I did `ipconfig /renew` and I got the IP 192.168.14.220, being able to communicate with other PCs and the internet... It seems to be a dhcpd.conf problem but I can't get what...
Later_edit_2: Sometimes removing the include statement makes it work. Sometimes it doesn't.Weird....


----------

